# Opinion on Temp Monitors



## joethe33 (Mar 19, 2008)

What Temperature monitor would anyone recommend?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

there are several of them and different people swear on different products.
it also depends on your setup. there is not really a one for all.
to name a few

HWMonitor - from cpuid - i use this one, it's fairly accurate accross the board and gives you brief history off high's and low's, requires no install and is free, gives information about other vital pc componants
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

Speedfan - also very good, has continues development and they are quick with the bug fixes, so if it might not read your board accurate now, it will in the next version, quick install, small app, also allows fan control on certain winbond controls, free
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

CoreTemp - is one of the most accurate for core processors, very simple and straight forward, temps and vid only, once minimized will continue to show temps in the taskbar, no install, free, 
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Real Temp - is also one of the most accurate, this program shows you not only you real time temps but the diference to the max allowed, so you can see and know how much head room you really have, in developement, free
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

MBM5 - the motherboard monitor, i didn't use this much, there is to much stuff i don't need, i am sure it's a good tool for someone who can use the info, worth givin a shoot
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/mbm.html

Everest - people swear by it, i don't use it much because the free version is very limited and if you are on a domain even more so, it's a very nice and good tool, accurate and has a very nice interface, it allows much more then temp control and monitoring
http://www.lavalys.com/index.php?lang=en

i would give them all a shot and see what you like best

here is a comparison of the once i use frequently
http://www.codisha.com/images/forum/screenshots/alltemppic01.jpg


----------

